# irregular periods after failed IVF



## lorna71 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi all


Just a quick question, I had ICSI which failed as I didnt even get to test date.  I bleed for normal number of days then my AF came on day 24 rather than day 26-28 but wasnt too concerned.  My AF was heavy, lots of clots n I bled for 4-5 days.  Now on day 14 of cycle just when I should have been ovulating my AF came again, as heavy as it was before and lots of pain.


We are ttc naturally so obviously games a bogy this month but question is 1.why has this happened...Im normally as regular as clock work.  2. do I take the first day of this bleed as day 1 of my next cycle or what??


Any ideas??


Thanks 
Lornax


----------



## baby maryam (May 2, 2010)

I know exactly where u come from, as I had something similar happen to me. 
After my last IVF cycle (I had chemical pg), I had abnormally long period with plenty og blood clotty tissue. The next one after that- I had dark brown- almost black discharge for about 4 or 5 days before my period even started. So I had no ideas WHEN is the actual date of the beginning of the period. They say that the period blood is different from these middle- of- the -month bleeding as it differs in the flow... 

I think your best bet is to go to the GP and have your hormone levels checked. It will give an insight where are you in regards to the period ie the eggs, and, you will resolve the issue of the frequent period.
Or maybe you can get those ovulations sticks... really I am not much help honey! Sorry...
But my opinion is that the body is tortured by those evil hromone injections they give us and therefore- these things are normal. 

Good luck in trying to conceive...


----------

